# Suggest a 2.1 Speaker For Gaming & Music- Under 5k



## Mainak23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hiiiiiiiiiiii Guys.....

Please suggest me a 2.1 speaker system

Main Purpose is- Gaming, Watching Movies & listening Music

I find These speakers 


F&D F680 F&D F680 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - F&D: Flipkart.com
Sony SRS D9 Sony SRS-D9 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Sony: Flipkart.com
Genius SW-G2.1 3000 Gaming Speaker Original Genius SW-G2.1 3000 Gaming Speakers 4-Piece | eBay
Edifier C2 Edifier C2 Multimedia Speaker Price in India, Best Edifier C2 Multimedia Speaker Reviews Online - Infibeam.com
Corsair SP2200 Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2200 2.1 Desktop Speakers - Corsair: Flipkart.com

Which 1 of these is good for me..please suggest me...
Thanks in advance guys...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello Mainak!

of these options, F680 is a new entrant, so can't comment on that. similarly i have no experience with the SRS-D9 and corsair SP2200. however, the C2 is a highly acclaimed speaker and recently a *member* got them. you could ask him for his initial impressions on them.


----------



## Minion (Jan 8, 2013)

Mainak23 said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiii Guys.....
> 
> Please suggest me a 2.1 speaker system
> 
> ...



I would suggest don't take chance get edifier C2


----------



## Mainak23 (Jan 8, 2013)

i got a 5.1 creative SBS before..is C2 is better than that??



GhorMaanas said:


> Hello Mainak!
> 
> of these options, F680 is a new entrant, so can't comment on that. similarly i have no experience with the SRS-D9 and corsair SP2200. however, the C2 is a highly acclaimed speaker and recently a *member* got them. you could ask him for his initial impressions on them.


----------



## Minion (Jan 9, 2013)

yes C2 is better.


----------



## princy0nisha (Jan 12, 2013)

I wud say D9.its awsm


----------

